# cecile sarkozy



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Cosa ne sapete?*
*Io ho letto una sintesi della storia di questa donna e sono rimasta sconcertata.*


The Sarkozy's
Saga di una coppia fuori dagli schemi

In Alice:
Cronaca di una vittoria annunciata
Fotogallery: figli, mogli, amantiQuando il giovane *sindaco di Neuilly-sur-Seine *la vide, bellissima in abito da sposa, (incinta) decise che *Cécile *un giorno sarebbe stata sua. 
Correva l'anno1984 e alcuni sostengono che i due si conoscessero già attraverso Jacques Martin, lo sposo. Un problema che avrebbe complicato solo di poco il *piano *di Nicolas, *quasi impossibile *agli occhi di chiunque ma non ai suoi. 
Quel giorno lei si sarebbe sposata con un altro uomo, e *Nicolas Sarkozy*, a sua volta già sposato, avrebbe celebrato *il matrimonio in veste di sindaco*. 
Ma questo era solo l’inizio, e non la fine di un sogno, ripromise a se stesso. E i fatti che avvennero più tardi gli diedero ragione. 
*Le due famiglie divennero intime*, i figli della stessa età, due di Nicolas (Pierre, 22 anni e Jean, 20) e due di Cécile (Judith, 22 anni e Jeanne-Marie, 19), giocarono insieme per anni tra vacanze, weekend e cene trascorsi in allegra compagnia. 
*Qualche tempo dopo,* *lo scandalo*. Cécile e Nicholas lasciarono le rispettive famiglie per andare a vivere insieme, e il *pubblico tradimento *viaggiò sulle bocche di tutti i parigini benpensanti. I due, incuranti delle malelingue, fecero un figlio (Luis, 10 anni) e andarono avanti per la loro strada. Senza immaginare quanto sarebbe stata accidentata: nel 1995 *Cécile si innamorò di un altro*, l'uomo d’affari di origine marocchina *Richard Attias*. La copertina di Paris-Match, che ritrasse la coppia insieme, costò il posto al direttore della rivista. 
Ne aveva fatta di strada Nicolas accanto alla bella Cécile, e da semplice sindaco era diventato ormai un uomo potente. 
La fine della crisi della tormentata coppia venne annunciata attraverso il loro *blog*, *segno dell’evoluzione dei tempi e dei costumi*. Sia per quanto riguarda i modi di comunicazione, che per il perfetto esempio di *famiglia allargata*: i quattro figli di primo letto sono molto uniti a Nicolas e Cécile e hanno sostenuto da vicino i genitori durante tutta la campagna elettorale. 
*L’elettorato di destra*, che tanto tiene ai sacri valori della famiglia, avrà senz’altro storto il naso davanti agli scandalosi intrecci di questa coppia non proprio _comme il faut_, ma alla fine *ha ugualmente sostenuto Sarkozy con il proprio voto*, senza turbarsi eccessivamente. Segno *dell’evoluzione dei costumi *forse*, *almeno in *Francia*.(_eligal)_


*Ora è stato annunciato il divorzio*


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah...*

Secondo i francesi, o almeno quelli che conosco, lei ha solo fatto un patto col marito, uniti fino alle elezioni, poi con i tempi giusti separazione, solo che madame Sarcozyha fretta ed ha abbreviato i tempio.... avrebbero dovuto almeno fare un Natale all'Eliseo ma se lei vuole una cosa quella è.....
E' vero che lui l'ha corteggiata ma è anche vero che lei non si è per nulla sdegnata, le si conoscono nel frattempo un paio di amanti ed ora ha un compagno (ufficioso) che aspetta che divorzi!!!
Insomma si è trattato di un vero contratto per affrontare le elezioni in modo non rischioso.  
D'altronde non è lui che ha voluto divorziare... molti si sono chiesti se era così duro fare per un po' la prima signora di Francia, ma forse la voglia di farsi i fatti suoi è stata più grande del prestigio.  Ha ormai 50 anni ed ha fretta di vivere.....   
Anche della Royale ci sono stati pettegolezzi, ma siccome ha perso, nessuno ha più cercato gossip.
Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (21 Ottobre 2007)

*O Pomì o Sarkozy*

Chi ha il pane non ha i denti ; ci sono migliaia di donne che farebbero carte false per vivere sotto i riflettori !

Se Cecilia cambierà idea in futuro , magari la ritroveremo all' Isola dei famosi !


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

A me lei piace molto, ha scelto l'amore e ha fatto bene: come la capisco!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Gurada che non ha fatto una scelta di rinuncia da essere la prima donna ad essere una qualunque!
Ha scelto di vivere una storia d'amore o che lei ritiene tale, punto e basta!
Fossi in lei mi domanderei come mai è la seconda famiglia che butto via per un colpo di testa (o cuore, che dir si voglia), perchè sbagliare è umano, ma perseverare.....


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*YES*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Gurada che non ha fatto una scelta di rinuncia da essere la prima donna ad essere una qualunque!
> Ha scelto di vivere una storia d'amore o che lei ritiene tale, punto e basta!
> Fossi in lei mi domanderei come mai è la seconda famiglia che butto via per un colpo di testa (o cuore, che dir si voglia), perchè sbagliare è umano, ma perseverare.....


 
Ancxhe perchè pare non abbia mai perso la testa per uno che non fosse ultraimbottito di soldi............ mio sono crotala, ma anche donna e certe dinamiche, quando si ripetono TRE volte sono sospette...
Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Gurada che non ha fatto una scelta di rinuncia da essere la prima donna ad essere una qualunque!
> Ha scelto di vivere una storia d'amore o che lei ritiene tale, punto e basta!
> Fossi in lei mi domanderei come mai è la seconda famiglia che butto via per un colpo di testa (o cuore, che dir si voglia), perchè sbagliare è umano, ma perseverare.....


mah .. nn mi sembra che abbia buttato via niente ... ha una meravigliosa famiglia allargata ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mah .. nn mi sembra che abbia buttato via niente ... ha una meravigliosa famiglia allargata ...


Ma una donna che lascia il marito per mettersi con un altro (che li ha pure sposati) ed è un amico di famiglia, che poi  lo tradisce con un terzo (senza riuscire neppure a nasconderlo ai giornalisti) e infine lo lascia per un ulteriore compagno... beh, sì, vero, è una che non butta via niente! Nel senso di sè! E' una che si vive le emozioni e sensazioni fino in fondo, senza curarsi di quello che ciò comporta, sia al patto di fedeltà che ha stretto, sia ai figli. Il divorzio esiste e lo si usa, ma così se ne abusa!


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma una donna che lascia il marito per mettersi con un altro (che li ha pure sposati) ed è un amico di famiglia, che poi lo tradisce con un terzo (senza riuscire neppure a nasconderlo ai giornalisti) e infine lo lascia per un ulteriore compagno... beh, sì, vero, è una che non butta via niente! Nel senso di sè!* E' una che si vive le emozioni e sensazioni fino in fondo*, senza curarsi di quello che ciò comporta, sia al patto di fedeltà che ha stretto, sia ai figli. Il divorzio esiste e lo si usa, ma così se ne abusa!


io la ammiro proprio per questo ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> io la ammiro proprio per questo ...


io non potrei con le premesse che ha lei. La ammirerei se fosse libera di farlo e lei fosse l'unica a prendersi gioie e dolori.
Ma non è così. Aveva due famiglie e dei figli. Che per quanto possano non soffrirne, alla fine le diranno "A mà, te la dai una calmata o no? Hai 50anni sai? Mica 15 che come ti fanno girare gli ormoni parti!"


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> io la ammiro proprio per questo ...


Può essere anche ammirevole ma io vorrei sentire fra qualche anno l'opinione dei figli, ....... a volte sbattersene di tutto non è propriamente sintomo di coraggio.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Può essere anche ammirevole ma io vorrei sentire fra qualche anno *l'opinione dei figli,* ....... a volte sbattersene di tutto non è propriamente sintomo di coraggio.
> Bruja


sono i piu' feroci ed i peggiori giudici ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Può essere anche ammirevole ma io vorrei sentire fra qualche anno l'opinione dei figli, ....... a volte sbattersene di tutto non è propriamente sintomo di coraggio.
> Bruja


cielo, abbiamo detto le stesse cose! Sono la tua figlia illeggittima, bru, non mi riconosci?


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Può essere anche ammirevole ma io vorrei sentire fra qualche anno *l'opinione dei figli*, ....... a volte sbattersene di tutto non è propriamente sintomo di coraggio.
> Bruja


nono non mi incantate con 'sta storia ... sono figlia di due genitori che non si sono separati *per me: *è una tortura psicologica. andate, andate miei cari ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> nono non mi incantate con 'sta storia ... sono figlia di due genitori che non si sono separati *per me: *è una tortura psicologica. andate, andate miei cari ...


quando ho letto la storia mi luccicavano gli occhi: quanto amore! Si separano entrambi, vanno contro tutto e tutti, per amore!!!
Ma la scapaptella? E il secondo divorzio? Oh, c'è un limite al faccio-come-mi-pare-tanto-poi-mi-capirete-e-mi-vorrete-bene-lo-stesso-perchè-sono-la-vostra-mamma!


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> nono non mi incantate con 'sta storia ... sono figlia di due genitori che non si sono separati *per me: *è una tortura psicologica. andate, andate miei cari ...


Va bene, davanti al sacrificio, specie  se mal impostato tutti siamo concordi, tanto valeva separarsi,  ma questa donna non solo si è separata, ci ha ripensato, si è riseparata e adesso ha fatto un'altra pensata..... ha 50 anni.... non è che si stia chiedendo come si separerà da grande???
Mah...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*

L'ho postato per esercitarmi come crotala ...ma poi ho lasciato fare a voi...
Il peggio è stato l'inizio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non siamo tutti/e uguali


----------

